# Galveston bay fishing



## Capt. Blake Sartor

More of the same for us on Galveston bay big boxes and big fish. The same patterns are still holding strong deep water reefs and bait equals lots of fish. I have Thursday and Sunday open this week and several days in August call 832-385-2012.


























.



























www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor

I just had this Friday open up and Sunday is still available call 832-385-2012

www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor

Only have Sunday left and several days in August.

www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

